# Fluffy Fox Thread 2019 - The Even more Floof Edition



## the_randomizer (Jan 4, 2019)

Well, 2019, a brand new year of hopefully many surprises. I've decided to revive, or rather, do a redux of the last thread, which kinda withered away, and didn't help that many of the images I uploaded broke in the earlier pages (thanks, Photobucket, you piece of crap), so I've decided to take it upon myself to make a brand new floof thread of foxes. Why foxes? Because they're so bloody adorable and silly    They're considered dogs running on cat software after all  

@Arecaidian Fox 
@VinsCool 
@Veho 
@Lilith Valentine 

And many others I know who love seeing the pics  

Please keep this as a thread, as the other one I made was permitted to be a thread, a blog would absolutely destroy the images I link on here, thanks 

First wave of 2019, pics taken last Saturday  
Camera used: Nikon D3400, shot at 20.2 megapixels

Using Imgur because it's actually good


----------



## bandithedoge (Jan 4, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> They're considered dogs running on cat software after all



Best way to describe a fox I've ever heard.

And yeah, they're adorable <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 4, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> Best way to describe a fox I've ever heard.
> 
> And yeah, they're adorable <3



They are literally the sweetest animals I've ever had the pleasure of knowing over the years, they run up to me when I call their name    The sounds they make are adorable too, a myriad of squeaking and panting when they're happy   Oh and did  I  mention they wag their tails? Yeah, it's weird because they are canids much like wolves and dogs, but their own tribe, hence vulpine


----------



## KitsumiTheFox (Feb 2, 2019)

I fucking *LOVE *foxes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 2, 2019)

KitsumiTheFox said:


> I fucking *LOVE *foxes.



Oh they are just the best, sweetest fluffy animals


----------



## KitsumiTheFox (Feb 2, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh they are just the best, sweetest fluffy animals


D'awwwwww so cutee!


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 2, 2019)

They are pretty cute. USSR tried to tame foxes/


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 2, 2019)

Glad you're taking pics; keep up the good work!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 2, 2019)

XAIXER said:


> They are pretty cute. USSR tried to tame foxes/



Yup, and now there are many USDA licensed breeders in the US who sell foxes, but with a few caveats. First and foremost, the foxes have been tamed via various generations of ranch-raising or...fur farms. While an issue, many foxes now are super friendly and have very few genetic differences between Russian foxes and US foxes.  That said, I love being around them   



H1B1Esquire said:


> Glad you're taking pics; keep up the good work!


All thanks to my camera, the best one I've ever used  














Moxie is just the sweetest silver fox out there


----------



## KitsumiTheFox (Feb 3, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Yup, and now there are many USDA licensed breeders in the US who sell foxes, but with a few caveats. First and foremost, the foxes have been tamed via various generations of ranch-raising or...fur farms. While an issue, many foxes now are super friendly and have very few genetic differences between Russian foxes and US foxes.  That said, I love being around them
> 
> 
> All thanks to my camera, the best one I've ever used
> ...


Every time I see your posts I always get a smile on my face!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 3, 2019)

KitsumiTheFox said:


> Every time I see your posts I always get a smile on my face!



I'm glad people still enjoy my posting about foxes :3


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm sorry for the lack of updates, I hope to do better 

Last Saturday's visit


----------



## bandithedoge (Mar 1, 2019)

Ohhhhh yes, extreme cuteness


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 1, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> Ohhhhh yes, extreme cuteness



Fable and Ifrit, two very sweet fluffy foxes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 14, 2019)

I don´t have any animal foxes around.

But these are so cute.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 160816 I don´t have any animal foxes around.
> 
> But these are so cute.



But hey, in spite of that, I'm glad that I can share my experiences with others. Animals bring me joy, and pics bring others joy, I feel that it's my calling to share and spread the floof, you know?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2019)

One of our dogs,an relative to the foxes,"Purzel" (real name in his animal passport "Mufassa") an Golden Retriever:

A moment ago,NO its not "contrived" he puts his animal friends always that way to his sleeping place:




*He loves his sheep:*

*

 *

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and the other one "Puppy" (real name "Kiara") an Flatcoated Retriever:

This style of photos you can´t contrive.....


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 7, 2019)

This thread is what all true forumers strive for.

As a fox lover I appreciate it immensely. Brilliant photos by the way! :3


----------



## Stwert (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m partial to a fox, such cute wee things.... Shut up, even I can think something’s cute 

We see a few of them where we live. Along with deer, rabbits, hedgehogs, woodpeckers, heron, squirrels (grey and red), frogs and so on and so on.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2019)

yukivulpes said:


> This thread is what all true forumers strive for.
> 
> As a fox lover I appreciate it immensely. Brilliant photos by the way! :3



Thank you, I'm glad so many enjoy them :3



Stwert said:


> I’m partial to a fox, such cute wee things.... Shut up, even I can think something’s cute
> 
> We see a few of them where we live. Along with deer, rabbits, hedgehogs, woodpeckers, heron, squirrels (grey and red), frogs and so on and so on.



Foxes are absolutely adorable and when raised in captivity, incredibly affectionate towards their handlers  


















Juno and Skitter, two female red foxes, one is a marble color morph, the other is a classic red    Super affectionate


----------



## Stwert (Apr 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Thank you, I'm glad so many enjoy them :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ahhhhhhh, so adorable, I want one


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Ahhhhhhh, so adorable, I want one



They are so freaking adorable indeed  I've booped many a fox snoot too :3


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 25, 2019)

Legit bump: Got to see Skitter once more   I can't describe how much I love this sweet vixen 













@VinsCool @ShadowOne333 @Arecaidian Fox and everyone else :3


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

Wow, I'm just kind of speechless! I've only ever caught a glimpse of a wild fox when it comes out of the woods for a split second. I had no idea people breed them or have them as pets. They are very pretty. I will show this to my wife, she will love it 
Thank you for posting these.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 25, 2019)

zomborg said:


> Wow, I'm just kind of speechless! I've only ever caught a glimpse of a wild fox when it comes out of the woods for a split second. I had no idea people breed them or have them as pets. They are very pretty. I will show this to my wife, she will love it
> Thank you for posting these.



When in captivity, they are some of the most affectionate animals, no prob


----------



## bandithedoge (Apr 25, 2019)

OH MY GOD I want one. Please post as many pics as you can!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 25, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> OH MY GOD I want one. Please post as many pics as you can!



Way ahead of ya


----------



## Chary (Apr 25, 2019)

Yassssssss floof returns for another lovely year


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 25, 2019)

Chary said:


> Yassssssss floof returns for another lovely year



So glad so many like the pics  They are so sweet and adorable


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 25, 2019)

Seeing those lovely creatures sure soothes the soul.
They are such unique animals, and so gorgeous


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 25, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Seeing those lovely creatures sure soothes the soul.
> They are such unique animals, and so gorgeous



Skitter was especially affectionate yesterday, letting me rub her ears, boop her snoot, chin rubs, belly rubs, and making  faces. Foxes are so fun :3


----------



## bandithedoge (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm wondering, how did you get them to be so cuddly and not bite your ass off?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 26, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> I'm wondering, how did you get them to be so cuddly and not bite your ass off?



First, foxes are not aggressive or vicious in the wild, they are quite timid and wary of humans, so please don't assume that they are mean to people, just very standoffish in the wild. Second, these foxes were bred and raised in captivity through countless generations of interacting/socializing with humans.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 11, 2019)

New fox video, posted a couple of days ago 



@VinsCool @Arecaidian Fox @ShadowOne333  and everyone else


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 11, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> New fox video, posted a couple of days ago
> 
> 
> 
> @VinsCool @Arecaidian Fox @ShadowOne333  and everyone else




They look sooooo pretty and cute, giving little smooches to the old lady.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 11, 2019)

I love foxes so much  Actually, I’m friends with one, I let him borrow my hat for a bit


----------



## the_randomizer (May 11, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> They look sooooo pretty and cute, giving little smooches to the old lady.



Very friendly to all who visit them, very well socialized foxes 


Mr. Looigi said:


> I love foxes so much  Actually, I’m friends with one, I let him borrow my hat for a bit
> View attachment 166718



Floooooooooof


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 166722



Oh my gosh, floofy adorable arctic fox


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 11, 2019)

Y’know, there’s a medical condition that makes you faint from cute things. I now understand why


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Y’know, there’s a medical condition that makes you faint from cute things. I now understand why



Yup, cuteness poisoning


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 166724 View attachment 166725 View attachment 166726



Foxes give me so much joy, as well as other people, and that's why I love taking pics, videos, and sharing experiences with others :3 I've recently started editing RAW images, my Nikon D3400 can take them, I have to covert them to DNG (digital negative) as it's a more universally compatible format. Still a raw format, but I have full control and as such, you can expect even higher quality pics in the near future


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2019)

One more before go to bed:



Spoiler: Very heavy stuff !!!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> One more before go to bed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaaaand I died


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 169277 View attachment 169278



I know I haven't been very active on this thread, and I'm sorry -_- I'll do better, I just didn't know if people were still interested or even cared about it, I'll keep posting pics :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

Thats where "fluffy" friends where for.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2019)

Is it a fox ?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 9, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Is it a fox ?
> 
> View attachment 172566


It's a Husky pretending to be a fox. You can tell from the eyes.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2019)

And this one also I think:


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 9, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> And this one also I think:
> 
> View attachment 172567


Cute though.


----------



## loler55 (Jul 11, 2019)

These foxes are already so sweet as my dog


----------



## ChrisYT (Jul 18, 2019)

so cute


----------



## leon315 (Jul 18, 2019)

Nhaaaa, Foxes SUCC, cats are better!

#CATS4LIFE


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

leon315 said:


> Nhaaaa, Foxes SUCC, cats are better!
> 
> #CATS4LIFE



Sir,behave yourself.
You are a guest here by *@the_randomizer*


----------



## leon315 (Jul 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Sir,behave yourself.
> You are a guest here by *@the_randomizer*


are DOGS better? are CATS cutter? 
War has been fought!
Fox v Cat! I'm ready!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 18, 2019)

Sorry I haven't been super active on this thread, been working through some anxiety related things, but I believe I'm on the mend  With that said, I've two visits' worth of pics to show 

First and foremost, is Moxie the silver foxy


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

The *second pic* from above is "unbelievable"....
WHAT is THAT ???? 

Thank you for this "unique" foxi.
Great.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> The *second pic* from above is "unbelievable"....
> WHAT is THAT ????
> 
> Thank you for this "unique" foxi.
> Great.



Just me giving her chin scratches, she loves them


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh, so you guys thought this thread was about the foxes, huh?
Your all wrong! It's the Op trying to show off his sexy hands.

Seriously though, what is it that got you into foxes?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> Oh, so you guys thought this thread was about the foxes, huh?
> Your all wrong! It's the Op trying to show off his sexy hands.
> 
> Seriously though, what is it that got you into foxes?



It all began when I discovered pet foxes on YouTube way back in 2012, I watched the videos and instantly fell in love with them. I soon found out about a forum for exotic pets, and the admin happened to live in the same state as I did. I reached out to her and asked how I can play with foxes, she introduced me to a sanctuary, and it all went up from there  I'm very good friends with this admin, as she owns foxes too.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2019)

Cool man! Do you actually have some at home or are they all at the sanctuary?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> Cool man! Do you actually have some at home or are they all at the sanctuary?



Not legal in my city, but they are legal on the state level (city law supersedes state law for exotics), so I just visit them   They are just the sweetest


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2019)

Ok cool! Dang, maybe I should stop watching Youtube. If that's how it all starts then this is where my life is heading...\


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2019)

sorry my computer hates this forum, accidentally triple posted and it deleted my first message


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> sorry my computer hates this forum, accidentally triple posted and it deleted my first message



Don't worry about it


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 31, 2019)

I finally found the time to appreciate this wonderful thread in all it's fluffy glory.
Instant heart-melt, hihi...






I wish this hadn't the stockphoto text on it. So sweet...

I hope it's ok that I'm posting this here, this is the first fox video I ever saw on youtube:

Brings back memories. I fell in love with these wonderful animals when I saw this.

I wish I had a chance to experience tame, domesticated foxes in person, but no such luck...
Keeping foxes as pets is sadly not allowed where I live.

I get to see wild foxes in the forest occasionally when I'm being really quiet. There's a little stream nearby where at least one fox regularly shows up to drink at sunset. But there's no chance to ever meet them close up.

Thank you @the_randomizer for sharing these lovely images with us. Whenever I feel down I'll come back to this thread to cheer me up.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I finally found the time to appreciate this wonderful thread in all it's fluffy glory.
> Instant heart-melt, hihi...
> 
> 
> ...



Well you know, if you're feeling down you've always got someone to talk to...


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 31, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> Well you know, if you're feeling down you've always got someone to talk to...


You're too sweet. Thanks my friend, I appreciate it!
I don't have many friends, it's just so nice to read something like this once in a while.
Well, right now I'm feeling great!

Here's another foxie pic:




Just one more:


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2019)

Awww, I'm glad people still love this thread, I really plan on doing a better job keeping it more updated  

















Ifrit pics from this month, she's such a sweet baby :3


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 1, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Awww, I'm glad people still love this thread, I really plan on doing a better job keeping it more updated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is precious. Thank you for the wonderful update!
Sweet, sweet foxy.

Edit:
I just saw these today:


Really nice and interesting.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2019)

9/30/19 - New floof pics! 

Taken with a Nikon D3400, RAW to DNG format, adjusted for best exposure/colors, etc :3


----------



## James_ (Nov 21, 2019)

I feel like i'm going to die from cuteness.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 21, 2019)

Fox loaf :3


----------



## James_ (Nov 21, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Fox loaf :3


Is it gluten free?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 21, 2019)

James_ said:


> Is it gluten free?



No, but the foxie will give cuddles :3


----------



## Firexploit (Mar 15, 2020)

Aww the foxes are so cute 
I freaking love foxes


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 15, 2020)

Endurion_Jr said:


> Aww the foxes are so cute
> I freaking love foxes


I'm glad people love these sweet floofy bundles of cuteness


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2020)

I've always believed cats were the best (please forgive me..) but foxes are indeed the fluffiest and cutest animals I've ever seen, thanks to you. I wish I could see a fox in real life one day.
Thank you so much for taking good care of these animals, it's great to see such kindness.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 15, 2020)

NR74W said:


> I've always believed cats were the best (please forgive me..) but foxes are indeed the fluffiest and cutest animals I've ever seen, thanks to you. I wish I could see a fox in real life one day.
> Thank you so much for taking good care of these animals, it's great to see such kindness.



I've thought about posting more pics, it's been several months since I've last posted anything on this thread, but yes foxes are so freaking cute :3  

Finnegan fox is one such happy fox


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I've thought about posting more pics, it's been several months since I've last posted anything on this thread, but yes foxes are so freaking cute :3
> 
> Finnegan fox is one such happy fox



The sounds he makes are so cute and he acts like a kitten, Finnegan is very happy indeed!
I will wait patiently for the next wave of floof


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 15, 2020)

NR74W said:


> The sounds he makes are so cute and he acts like a kitten, Finnegan is very happy indeed!
> I will wait patiently for the next wave of floof



He's definitely a good floofy boi 

Another good fox, Nick, rescued fox at the sanctuary I volunteer at  :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 30, 2020)

Cat and Fox....


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Cat and Fox....






Foxes are just the sweetest


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 30, 2020)

This Finnegan is so cute and sweet...............


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> This Finnegan is so cute and sweet...............



Oh he is just a ham of a fox x3  Those noises he makes are way too cute


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 30, 2020)

Do you know him personal ? 
I hope he stays a looong time on Earth...this is really a great Guy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Do you know him personal ?
> I hope he stays a looong time on Earth...this is really a great Guy.



Then we have Riot, another sweet red fox :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 31, 2020)

Hehehe...


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 31, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hehehe...





Cute animals always make my day, and I'm glad it helps others too


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 31, 2020)

In Austria it is not possible (and maybe it is better so) to have an Fox.
Honestly,I would like to have one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 31, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> In Austria it is not possible (and maybe it is better so) to have an Fox.
> Honestly,I would like to have one.



There is a place called Sydney Fox Rescue, that rehabs foxes and are kept safe. But yeah, foxes are such sweet animals :3

Here's a pet fox in a costume


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 1, 2020)

Cute creatures, those foxes :3

The best creatures are foxes, but our own fox is gone


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 1, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Cute creatures, those foxes :3
> 
> The best creatures are foxes, but our own fox is gone


Our Foxi Fox Mister Fuchs @Reynardine 
I miss him...


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 1, 2020)

Same x'3


----------



## TigerPuffs (Aug 30, 2021)

Well, this was just adorable overload. I'm sitting here grinning at my comp screen, lol. I don't want one, but thanks for sharing yours!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2021)

TigerPuffs said:


> Well, this was just adorable overload. I'm sitting here grinning at my comp screen, lol. I don't want one, but thanks for sharing yours!



I apologize for being a part of the bump, but I'm glad people still like the pics and videos  foxes are such sweet critters :3


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 1, 2021)

foxes are my fav animals


----------

